# New controversial pics on HD bike



## redline1968 (Dec 31, 2013)

We'll after being mocked by a few members, insulted  and scoffed by some. The question came up from a friend bwbiker...why don't you take off the crank clean it and see what the original color was. we'll... Why the f--k didn't I do that in the beginning! Answer...I don't know why. So jump into the fire and let see if I get burned...we'll I did and quess what.. Let the pics do the talking. Looks like olive drab color too me..

A bad temper does no good sorry...


----------



## chitown (Dec 31, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> We'll after being mocked by a few members, insulted  and scoffed





It's called being "challenged". In other words, lets see the proof. You have shown that your frame is an olive, Davis built bike with vertical badge holes. Now prove what model it is. I say it is model 272 if it is Davis built. That would make it a 1922 model. Now we just need some lit that says model 272 and we're on to something. Until then you can call it whatever you want. It may in fact be "the one" HD bike known to have a Davis Built decal on it as represented in the story of Davis selling HD badged bikes after the contract was up. It would be an epic bike if so. There are so few genuine Harley rides out there and I don't see too many collectors revealing their serial numbers to the public for scrutiny so thank you for posting the serial #.

*Model 272*

2 refers to the badge (Dayton=1, 2=?, Snell=3, 4=?, Yale=5) need to find other 2_ _ series Davis bikes to find match for a badge.
7 refers to the model. (1-7 usually) Harley motobikes are always #4 in the series 418, 419, 420, 421
2 refers to year. 192(2)

The National ads are from 1919 and they are models 19, 29, 39 & 79. The motobike model being 39


Thank you for stepping up and trying to solve the mystery of that wonderful machine you are in possession of. I am only here to discover the truth. I also never said that the Schwinn built Harley badged bike was real either. I am just showing the danger in putting badges on bikes that may have had a different badge when it was first sold 100 years ago. I would love to find out more about Harley Davidson's bicycles and Thank You for sharing your bike with the community. I actually hope your bike IS a genuine HD. It is what prompted a load of searching on the interwebs.

I apologize if I insulted you. Time for a New Year and new discoveries!
And hopefully new or renewed friendships here on thecabe.

*Chris*


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 31, 2013)

Are you serious? I cannot believe you.  Show me an example


----------



## chitown (Dec 31, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> Show me an example




an example of what?


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 31, 2013)

Numbers you want here's  mine.


          CPO
    A
306945


----------



## chitown (Dec 31, 2013)

Now I'm really confused. 

What bike is this that you posted?


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have 2 hd frames. The one you use as a example of a fake on your pics is the pictured here it has these unusual series on it. The one that has the hd olive green decal.  the other is the frame only of a hd.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 1, 2014)

chitown said:


> It's called being "challenged"
> 
> 
> I am only here to discover the truth.
> *Chris*




You are very tactful Chris, Bravo. I would just call BS and move on. all credibility of either frame being an HD is down the toilet since the exact same bike was proclaimed as original barn find, once as pictured above and then with an HD ring. I'm sure there will be more edits and deleted posts now.
Smoke and mirrors.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 1, 2014)

*One Day i Found Myself Walking near a large, and quite-dark forest.*

Not being the kind of lad that would take flight should a ghostly-image .. or other scary 
entity cross my path .. i continued my jaunt into this isolated area .. alone .. except for 
my friend .. Laura .. whose father was the original-owner of The Tiny-Ballerina Sewer 
and Septic-Tank Service ... in Enon, Ohio.

Sure .. there are those that believe Laura was killed in a railroad - unicycle accident 
back on December 7, 1941.  Some believe she was killed by Japanese machine-gun 
fire ... when that country attacked American Armed Forces in Pearl Harbor that same day.

But on this day .. March 21, 1957 .. she walked with me.

A few artifacts were seen in these woods -- a near-mint example of a 1917 Davis motor-
bike .. missing only the paint .. the badge ... and sadly .. having a broken truss fork. This 
specimen had no screw-holes drilled into the headtube -- just a half-inch hole.

Moments later .. a perfectly-good fork .. identical to the broken truss fork we had just-seen 
was leaning against a tree.  And on the mossy-ground below .. a fine-condition H-D chainring 
*and* a choice H-D Badge.

Told Laura i was gonna gather ALL this stuff up ... gonna build me a H-D bicycle.  All of the 
parts were totally-correct for building this ride.  These prizes were coming to Fairborn ........

Laura said, "That's not right ... buildin' a H-D bicycle outta correct parts .. but NOT confirmed 
H-D parts and then referring to it as an actual H-D bicycle ....." 

And i'm goin' to do a dis-restoration paint job on it .. sez i !!!

Again, Laura countered with, "It just ain't right !!"

i told her she was full of poop.

.......... patric


----------



## oldwhizzer (Jan 1, 2014)

*HD Bike*

Patric is ... THE BOMB !!!  I Love thease Threads! ow


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 1, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> You are very tactful Chris, Bravo. I would just call BS and move on. all credibility of either frame being an HD is down the toilet since the exact same bike was proclaimed as original barn find, once as pictured above and then with an HD ring. I'm sure there will be more edits and deleted posts now.
> Smoke and mirrors.




Welcome...Glad you feel that way from one poop to another.....So what is the problem..I don't see it... This is what it is so it has letters rather than numbers I don't know why. 

In case someone is reading this.  Goes to show how some people think they know it all and how closed minded they really are. They can't explain why no numbers just letters. Let's say this it's not a fake, it's a surplus Davis made harley davidson design frame. 

I found out( fellow caber) that Davis continued selling up the surplus harley bicycles after harley discontinued selling them in 1921. Harley Davidson demanded them to stop after finding this out. They continued for 1 year. this could very well be one of the surplus harley bikes sold by Davis during that time.  That would explain why there is a harley green Davis decal and unusual serial number( alpha instead of numerals) on the hangar.


----------



## chitown (Jan 1, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> A few artifacts were seen in these woods -- a near-mint example of a 1917 Davis motor-
> bike ..
> 
> 
> ...





That ain't the way I heard it from Jeb.

Jeb told me that Laura told you that "It just ain't right!"

But what Laura was trying to say was "That is not the correct frame to use for an HD motorbike model"

You see Laura had been around an HD bike or two in her days hanging around the local Haverford dealership who her cousins, uncles funny looking son had inherited after the great war ended on the eleventh hour on the eleventh day of that eleventh month. Laura always took a liking to that funny looking kid and would hang around the shop after school and the weekends.

Laura kept saying, "that ain't right Cletus, a real HD motocyke doesn't have those Davis chain adjusters like that bike you done found in dose woods!"

"Only the HD Roadsters and Racers have those Davis chain adjuster tabs on that rear wheel drop out."

"It just ain't right"

Least that's what Jeb told me Laura told you that day in the woods.

You see in the end, Laura didn't care what badge got put on that bike, or what chain ring either. The only thing she did know was that ain't no HD motorcyke they found in those woods that day. She knew it wasn't right... or correct.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 2, 2014)

*Jeez-Lou-Eeze .. chitown (Chris)*... me thinks we got the makin's of a Brand-New,
Reality, TV-Program 'right here' .. or as Jeb would say, "Rat Cheer !!"

Happy New Year *chitown* .. and To All !!!

.........  patric


----------

